# QUADZILLA: Brandon Curry's Leg Workout Builds Monster Wheels



## Stacked (Dec 14, 2011)

by Brandon Curry Dec 13, 2011
*Born:* October19, 1982, Nashville, Tennessee
*Education:* B.S., Exercise Physiology, Middle Tennessee State University (2006).
*Stats:* 5-foot-8, 255 pounds
*Lives:* Oceanside, Calif.
*Turned pro:* Won overall and heavyweight classes at the 2008 NPC USA Championships.
*Pro resume:* Placed 8th at the 2011 Olympia.
*Random fact:* Never finished outside the Top-10 in his career.
*Behind The Brand: Brandon Curry & BSN*







Without active quads, you can't do jack.
If you want to run, jump, squat or walk, you need quality quads to extend your knee and propel you through your active lifestyle. The four exercises I'm about to drop target the four heads of the quadriceps for total development. The rectus femoris (the slab of muscle atop your thigh) also connects to the Ilium, which rotates your hips and helps lift your leg, so we'll make sure it's steel strong.

You can work abs, biceps and chest all you please, but if you fail to train legs, you'll never win a bodybuilding contest. Nobody wants a car without wheels, no matter how sweet the chassis. My quads were my general weakness. Even when the rest of me was completely in-line, my quads held me back.
Not anymore.

*From Kid-Quads to Quadzilla*

This workout completed me. Neil Hill, my coach, introduced me to this quad workout. This session is based on his advanced Y3T program. You begin with pre-exhaust exercises and then launch yourself into the session with maximal quad stimulation.

After the quads have been properly stimulated, you throw in the compound moves for complete overload on your already-fatigued muscles. Exercise 1 is pure torture. Your legs will burn like never before. This workout guarantees fatigue.

The second exercise (dumbbell hack squats) seems simple and easy, but its reps-to-failure torch you. It becomes a serious challenge. Use a close stance when performing the exercise to target the outer sweep. The stance should be closer than you could ever use for back squat.

Back squats are brutal, but after the first couple of exercises, they become deadly. If you push yourself with this workout, it will take dedicated mental focus to retain your coordination through the final exercise. Keep moving during the workout; rest between sets should be limited.





*No radioactive fallout required. Blood and sweat
created these monsters!*


*Brandon Curry Quad Blast*

*Exercise 1 - Leg Extension*
3 total sets, 3 drop-sets = 1 set
Start with a weight with which you hit failure around 12-15 reps, then reduce the weight by about 40% and try to complete another 12-15 reps. To finish the drop-set, lower the weight again by 40-50% and try to finish strong with 12-15 reps. Take a rest and repeat 2 more cycles for a total of 3 drop-sets. Once the last triple drop-set is complete return to the starting weight for partials, with no rest.

*Exercise 2 - Dumbbell Hack Squats (shown with barbell)*
3 sets to failure - As many reps until you hit failure
Use a close stance and put the dumbbells out in front as a counter-balance. Keep your back straight and drop into the hole, as if sitting upright in a chair, coming up only as high to cause constant tension. Rest pause is used until you reach complete failure.

*Exercise 3 - Back Squats*
4 sets to failure
Elevate heels with plates for this movement. Push to failure using rest pause until complete failure. Repeat this for 4 sets using constant tension range of motion.

*Exercise 4 - Dumbbell Bench Lunges (shown without bench)*
3 sets to failure on each set
Take a lunge step onto the edge of a bench. Keep your torso upright and shift your weight to that leg, then push away and switch legs.


----------

